# Just Some Coffee Tables



## CalgaryPT (Jan 8, 2017)

Nothing special, but I think its rude to always want others to post their stuff and not reciprocate. These are just some end tables for a older couple down the street who have a sentimental attachment to these two pieces of Ponderosa pine. I think they told me the story about why the wood meant so much to them, but as they were talking I was already in design mode, so must have tuned out.

Anyways, I'll try to post an update after the couple paints them and gets the wood finished. Hopefully they send me a pic. They have a really nice house so I'm anxious to see how they fit in.

I like the look of wood and steel together. When the proportions are right, the contrast looks great.

Height is 24"
Length is 17"
Width is 14.5"
Top is 1" / 0.125 angle iron
Tubing is all 1" square / 0.065 wall
Processes used were TIG for the angle iron (mitred) butt joints to keep them flat with minimal grinding (so the legs would mount straight).  All the rest was MIG'd, sanded and wire brushed, etc.

I like using the black vinyl feet that just hammer into the inside of this size of tubing. You can find them at most home centres. They are cheap, keep projects from scratching floors, and give a nice 1/16" relief line along the base tubing that looks sharp.

I don't have a costing as the tubing and angle was just scrap. The vinyl feet are 0.48 each from Home Depot.

Sorry for the orientation on the pics...they look correct on my desktop but seem to upload differently


----------



## PeterT (Jan 8, 2017)

Nice work. I like that metal + wood combo look. Actually the same materials is what my lathe stand is built from.


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks for sharing.  Nice work!


----------



## Deni822 (Jan 10, 2017)

Good stuff.  My kind of work.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 11, 2017)

Deni822 said:


> Good stuff.  My kind of work.


You guys probably didn't need to see my toilet in the background. Just noticed that. Sorry.

I had intended to get lessons on using my smartphone. But most 10 year olds are at school during the day.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 9, 2017)

As promised...here's the update after the recipient sanded, stained and painted everything.

Again, sorry for the orientation issues.


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 9, 2017)

We accept tables here regardless of their orientation...


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 9, 2017)

I walked into that didn't I?


----------



## Dogpounder (Mar 26, 2017)

Nice stuff. Awesome welds. TIG?

Here's two tables I did in 2016.


----------



## Deni822 (Mar 26, 2017)

Good stuff guys. Dogpounder, love the street sign table. 

Here is my console table I finished recently.


----------



## Dogpounder (Mar 26, 2017)

Great work!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 26, 2017)

Very impressive. I love it!


----------



## Jim51 (Apr 13, 2017)

I like the industrial look .... your throne in the background needs some embellishment.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Apr 13, 2017)

Jim51 said:


> I like the industrial look .... your throne in the background needs some embellishment.


Best laugh I've had in weeks. I love stuff like this.Thanks.


----------

